# Tesla Aftermarket Wheels/Rims by T Sportline in Netherlands



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

Pearl White Performance Tesla Model 3 with 20" TST Tesla Wheels in Matte Black

Wheel: TST
Size: 20x8.5" front & rear
Weight: 31.8 lbs
Finish: Matte Black
Tires: Michelin Pilot Sport 4S
Other: Uses factory lug nuts, accepts factory center cap, uses original TPMS.


----------



## Kimmo57 (Apr 10, 2019)

Great to have a dealer in Europe! 
I just wish the TSS would come in 18", since I don't want to go bigger. And in silver...


----------

